# Kelp



## BlueHillsFarm (Dec 21, 2007)

Ok, so who here puts out kelp? I know it's great for minerals and trace minerals but it's also $50 a bag. 

What are consumption rates? Anyone notice a difference in their stock before and after? Salatin writes it helped him with pinkeye but that's all I got. Kelp would be put out for lightweight calves and feeders. THANK YOU!!:icecream:


----------



## gwithrow (Feb 5, 2005)

we do, we mix a big scoop in with the minerals when we replenish them...we don't buy feed so buying kelp doesn't seem so bad...the cows love it, all our animals get kelp maybe not everyday but often...either over their feed, that would be the pigs and the chickens...and the cows get in the mineral feeder...I know it is good for them, and I am sure it adds extra nutrition to their winter hay diet...

sometimes I just put it in its own section in the ground mineral feeders...it gets sucked up fast...


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

My friend feeds it to her horses and swears by it.


----------



## bigbluegrass (Jan 11, 2011)

I fed it for a few months - 3 or 4 bags I think. It was expensive and I could not find it locally. Shipping costs were high. I went back to just loose mineral.


----------



## Judy in IN (Nov 28, 2003)

There's a Fertrell dealer near Louisville. Grazier's Supply is around Paris, KY. 

Sometimes you have to dig a little to find it reasonably. The shipping is what kills you.


----------



## Miss Kay (Mar 31, 2012)

Call around to the garden supply companies. Many people use it in organic gardening. The farm stores didn't carry it here but we found kelp, DE, and molasis in bulk at the garden center at a great price.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Take a look at the analisis, the list of what is in it and the ammounts. Then take a look at some mineral salts and a vitimin suppliment. See how much Kelp you'd need to get most of the stuff you get in the vitimins and minerals. 
If it takes 2 pounds of died Kelp to get a human the B1 and Zinc they need and Selenium isn&#8217;t mentioned, you&#8217;ll want to figure out a way to boost Kelp or just avoid it.


----------



## Miss Kay (Mar 31, 2012)

Kelp is not meant to be a replacement for loose minerals. It is a supplement.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Miss Kay said:


> Kelp is not meant to be a replacement for loose minerals. It is a supplement.


 
And it supplies what to a mineral and vitimin source? I mean what is in it that livstock need and not found in typical mineral and vitimin mixes?


----------



## Miss Kay (Mar 31, 2012)

I don't know and don't care. I get results and that's what matters to me.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Miss Kay said:


> I don't know and don't care. I get results and that's what matters to me.


Thanks for the valuable information.:bow:


----------



## Judy in IN (Nov 28, 2003)

Miss Kay, I agree with your using kelp. I wouldn't deprive one of your cows of it, because someone with NO ACTUAL EXPERIENCE and a computer told you to....

You know what it does. I know what it does. Ignore the rude and obnoxious control freaks. Most members on HT are great people.

God is not dead, and he didn't leave hp in control.


----------



## Miss Kay (Mar 31, 2012)

Now haypoint, that was uncalled for and juvenile. When you are rude you help no one and you make people reluctant to post due to their expectation that you will do the same to them. I was posting about my experiences with Kelp and apparently I have more experience with feeding it than you do. Your opinion or experiences on your farm or no more right or valuable than anyone else&#8217;s on here. 
You probably will not find research on most organic or natural products. Even if you do find research on a particular product, you must consider the researcher and their motives. As for why kelp works, I don&#8217;t know. I&#8217;m no scientist but I feel that it contains minerals in a more organic natural balanced form that is better utilized by the animals. It may even have minerals/vitamins that we are not aware are needed (there is a lot that science has yet to discover). 
For example, you can pick up a box of sugary cereal with all the added vitamins and minerals required for the day but do any of us really think our kids would be healthy if they ate that instead real food. Studies have now shown that popping a vitamin is not as good as eating fresh (and yes even raw) fruits and vegetables. My dad taught me a long time ago to study nature and use common sense. He grew up eating real lard and butter but mom switched us over to margarine and hydrogenated Crisco because doctors said it was better for your heart. Now we know (at least some of us) that hydrogenated vegetable fats are so much worse for us than the real thing. Once again, if we had just listened to nature we would have never fell for that crap. I am not against science or technology and use those products when they WORK FOR ME. But, I always try the natural way first to see if it will work. 
 Most people don&#8217;t like throwing money away so when they try something that doesn&#8217;t work, they don&#8217;t buy it again. I am simply sharing my experience with kelp and have found it helps with health and fertility. Otherwise, I would have no reason to keep buying it. That simple!


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Miss Kay said:


> Now haypoint, that was uncalled for and juvenile. When you are rude you help no one and you make people reluctant to post due to their expectation that you will do the same to them. I was posting about my experiences with Kelp and apparently I have more experience with feeding it than you do. Your opinion or experiences on your farm or no more right or valuable than anyone elseâs on here.
> You probably will not find research on most organic or natural products. Even if you do find research on a particular product, you must consider the researcher and their motives. As for why kelp works, I donât know. Iâm no scientist but I feel that it contains minerals in a more organic natural balanced form that is better utilized by the animals. It may even have minerals/vitamins that we are not aware are needed (there is a lot that science has yet to discover).
> For example, you can pick up a box of sugary cereal with all the added vitamins and minerals required for the day but do any of us really think our kids would be healthy if they ate that instead real food. Studies have now shown that popping a vitamin is not as good as eating fresh (and yes even raw) fruits and vegetables. My dad taught me a long time ago to study nature and use common sense. He grew up eating real lard and butter but mom switched us over to margarine and hydrogenated Crisco because doctors said it was better for your heart. Now we know (at least some of us) that hydrogenated vegetable fats are so much worse for us than the real thing. Once again, if we had just listened to nature we would have never fell for that crap. I am not against science or technology and use those products when they WORK FOR ME. But, I always try the natural way first to see if it will work.
> Most people donât like throwing money away so when they try something that doesnât work, they donât buy it again. I am simply sharing my experience with kelp and have found it helps with health and fertility. Otherwise, I would have no reason to keep buying it. That simple!


You post, â I donât know and I donât care.â But Iâm juvenile? I was just looking for a tangible reason to buy the stuff. I thought I was giving you a chance to compare what I would call a ârealâ vitamin and mineral supplement and the analysis on your bag of Kelp. âDonât know and donât care isnât much of an open dialog. 
Kelp was just mentioned in another thread where a person had just lost a calf and nearly lost another. That situation is typical of a mineral deficiency, specifically selenium. Many animals die each year because of mineral deficiencies and malnourishment. I have seen many inexperienced livestock owners suffer tragedies because they did not understand the mineral needs of their animals. My focus is on helping the unknowing to value mineral and vitamin supplements. In that posting the author was feeding a non-conventional diet to her cattle. When you chose an alternative diet, eliminating both corn and soybean, adjustments must be made to supplement beyond the obvious protein sources. 
Within this post was a recommendation for Kelp and a mention that it cured pink eye. 
When one attaches powers and abilities that go beyond known facts, they are not only not being helpful, they are filling the heads of the unknowing with false information. I might call that myths, urban legends or wives tails. 
While you are free to tell folks about what you believe to be true, Iâll exercise my equal rights to say that there isnât much in Kelp. I might find it worthy of comment that it is likelyproduced and packaged in China.
My concern is that a person that already is against modern corn and soybean, might see Kelp as a more natural alternative to an actual mineral supplement. 
You mentioned vitamin fortified cereals vs. real food. We can agree that there is more to complete nutrition than vitamins. In this discussion, we can add minerals. Beyond that we have amounts of digestible protein, fiber and a whole lot more. Absorption of vitamins and minerals vary based on their sources. 
You feel that adding Kelp to your animalâs diet helps. I think that once you have a detailed healthy diet, with a complete source of vitamins and minerals, enough protein and fiber, you may feel there is an improvement in animal health. 
But what Iâm saying is that there is very little in Kelp and the focus on raising healthy animals doesnât begin with Kelp. If someone were writing about their fairly healthy animals fed a conventional diet and wanted to try some things to boost their health, I would sit quietly while you told of your personal observations. 
Your Dad was right. Study nature. Nothing like tall pasture and fresh grain to bring out the health in cattle. Doubt any ancient cattle combed the beaches for Kelp. Like the cat Food ad, â Tuna, the taste cats naturally crave. Nope, never saw a deep sea fishing cat.
There are plenty of products on the market that donât work. They remain on the market through the feeling that they work. 
That this post showed up at about the same time as the sand crystals were being offered up as an effective wormer, added to my concern that mythical remedies abound.
It is not my intent to belittle anyone. If I disagree, I try to show why and question your belief. That isnât meant as an insult, just want to see what it is that brought you to the beliefs you hold. 
Turn away from conventional knowledge if you want. Feel free to experiment with an unfounded natural remedy. But if your down-home treatments result in calves that wonât suck or you allow a parasitic worm load to gnaw through your animalâs organs because you chose a non- effective BT to do what it canât, I may challenge those beliefs when you pass them off as facts. 
You promote Kelp because you see the results. I discourage the use of Kelp because there isnât much in it. If I fed my cows pixie dust, but you read the label that showed it was merely beach sand, I hope youâd object when I started promoting it as an animal health aid.


----------



## Miss Kay (Mar 31, 2012)

I actually agree with a lot of what you said but not all. What I did like was it was much more civil. Thanks!


----------



## BlackWillowFarm (Mar 24, 2008)

I use Thorvin Certified Organic Kelp for my milk cows. When I first gave it to them, they didn't like it but got used to it over time. I feed about four ounces per day in their grain ration at milking time. (Only have one in milk right now) My cows were healthy to start with and I can't say I've seen any kind of huge improvement. But regardless I feed it as a supplement. 

Here is the breakdown off their website.
_________________________________________________________
General (Average %)
Moisture 09.0
Crude Protein 08.5
Crude Fiber	
04.0
Total Ash (minerals)	
29.0
Fat	
02.0
Carbohydrates (nitrogen free extracts)	
47.5
Total	
100.0
Major Elements
Ca Calcium 2.1%
Cl Chlorine	
6.5%
K Potassium 2.7%
Mg	Magnesium	0.85%
N Nitrogen	
1.4%
Na Sodium 4.0%
P Phosphorus 0.3%
S Sulphur 2.8%
Minor Elements 
(parts per million â ppm)
Al Aluminum	
289
As Arsenic (FCC)	
<3
B Boron 98
Cd Cadmium 1
Co Cobalt 4
Cr Chromium	
0.8
Cu Copper 4
Fe Iron	
622
Hg Mercury 0.4
I Iodine 
780
Mn Manganese	
60
Mo Molybdenum 2
Pb Lead <5
Se Selenium	
0.3
Sn Tin	
6.5
Zn Zinc 12
Vitamins

A Retinol 390	
ppb
B2 Riboflavine 4.9 ppm
B3 Niacin 182.6 ppm
C Ascorbic Acid 375	
ppm
D Cholcalciferol 150 ppb
E Alphatocopherol 110 ppm
Amino Acids
(% of total Amino Acids)

Alanine 5.52 Lysine	
4.24
Arginine 5.47 Methionine 1.07
Aspartic Acid 9.88 Phenylalanine 3.54
Cystine 1.49 Proline 3.71
Glycine 5.70 Serine	
4.92
Glutamic Acid 12.03 Threonine	
4.60
Histidine 1.29 Tryptophan 1.68
Iisoleucine 3.26 Tyrosine	
3.52
Leucine 5.63 Valine 3.51

Thorvin Kelp is a 100% natural organic marine algae product. Therefore, a specific laboratory analysis may vary from the typical analysis due to naturally occurring fluctuations in the sea plant. The information presented above is believed to be accurate and reliable. However, Thorvin Kelp, USA makes no warranty, either express or implied, and assumes no liability for this information and the product described herein. These are averages and are not guaranteed as conditions of sale.
Thorvin, Inc. ~ Â© 1997 Thorvin, Inc. All Rights Reserved.


----------



## bigbluegrass (Jan 11, 2011)

Judy in IN said:


> There's a Fertrell dealer near Louisville. Grazier's Supply is around Paris, KY.
> 
> Sometimes you have to dig a little to find it reasonably. The shipping is what kills you.


Louisville and Paris are both a couple hours drive away and I don't go to either of them on a regular basis. A few years ago I called around to all the gardening stores and anyplace I thought would have Kelp or DE. Maybe I didn't look hard enough. I found some online and used both of them for a short time. Neither did much for me. I did notice when I switched to the more expensive bagged loose minerals. I have been using a kind the cows like and they seem to be doing very well on it.

One thing I do use and may be considered an old wives tail is garlic and apple cider vinegar. I like both and a combination of the two.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

BlackWillowFarm said:


> I use Thorvin Certified Organic Kelp for my milk cows. When I first gave it to them, they didn't like it but got used to it over time. I feed about four ounces per day in their grain ration at milking time. (Only have one in milk right now) My cows were healthy to start with and I can't say I've seen any kind of huge improvement. But regardless I feed it as a supplement.
> 
> Here is the breakdown off their website.
> _________________________________________________________
> ...


Are you using this Kelp to supliment the mineral suppliment you also provide in your cows' feed or using it instead of a mineral mix?


----------



## BlackWillowFarm (Mar 24, 2008)

haypoint said:


> Are you using this Kelp to supliment the mineral suppliment you also provide in your cows' feed or using it instead of a mineral mix?



In addition to the Organic Icelandic Kelp they also have free choice loose minerals, fresh water and free choice alfalfa hay in front of them all the time.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

BlackWillowFarm said:


> In addition to the Organic Icelandic Kelp they also have free choice loose minerals, fresh water and free choice alfalfa hay in front of them all the time.


I'd like to reccomend to everyone feeding Kelp to consider Beet Pulp. It has 10% protein and like Kelp low levels of minerals. 

Yeast is also known to aid digestion and is available in bulk as a feed additive.


----------

